# Glad this season is over!



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2015)

First, congrats to the UGA fans.

I never thought I'd see a CPJ offense this bad. I remember one play in particular when Thomas went to option but there was nobody to option to so he had to eat it for a loss. Coach said after the game that he is not going through another season like this and he is hades bent on getting it fixed. He then rips into the defense. 

http://www.macon.com/sports/college/acc/georgia-tech/article46959440.html


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2015)

Paul Johnson is his own worst enemy. ..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Paul Johnson is his own worst enemy. ..





Wow.  And CMR ain't ??


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow.  And CMR ain't ??



Possibly. ... I guess I should have said Paul Johnson's arrogance is his own worst enemy


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2015)

Every thread spins to UGA.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Possibly. ... I guess I should have said Paul Johnson's arrogance is his own worst enemy




Yep.





riprap said:


> Every thread spins to UGA.





And yet you have to throw in your worthless two cents.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2015)

Richt has been fired.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Richt has been fired.



Goodbye dogs


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2015)

Quack can dish it out but he cant take it!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Quack can dish it out but he cant take it!!!!!





Trust me bro, I take a plenty !!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes this is definitely one to forget!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> Glad this season is over!



It could be worse, you could be a Dallas Cowboys' fan too.


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Quack can dish it out but he cant take it!!!!!



Yep. All my tech buddies loved to dish it out last year. They get beat and claim they should get beat every year and how uga spends all this money to win. I got all these pics and YouTube videos they had in their archives. All they had left was mark Richt mumbo jumbo now they don't have that. When we do we don't win big enough. They are a bitter bunch.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> Yep. All my tech buddies loved to dish it out last year. They get beat and claim they should get beat every year and how uga spends all this money to win. I got all these pics and YouTube videos they had in their archives. All they had left was mark Richt mumbo jumbo now they don't have that. When we do we don't win big enough. They are a bitter bunch.



Your troll brings the weak sauce.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

riprap said:


> Yep. All my tech buddies loved to dish it out last year.



Didn't they just?



riprap said:


> They are a bitter bunch.



And we haven't rubbed it in like they did last year. The Pocket Protector Nerds on North Ave. have stigmatized themselves and developed an incurable inferiority complex.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 30, 2015)

uga fans are just bad people.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> uga fans are just bad people.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Didn't they just?
> 
> 
> 
> And we haven't rubbed it in like they did last year. The Pocket Protector Nerds on North Ave. have stigmatized themselves and developed an incurable inferiority complex.





1980...




Mighty big words from such a small, small man...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

riprap said:


> Every thread spins to UGA.



Funny how that happens.

"(Insert coach) is a horrible coach."  "Mark Richt is worse."

"(Insert team) is having a good season."  "If they had to play UGA's schedule......."


----------



## bulldawgborn (Nov 30, 2015)

I'll just leave this right here


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> I'll just leave this right here





Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See above quote. We own this state. Daily jacketssux.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 30, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Paul Johnson is his own worst enemy. ..




Injuries are CPJ worst enemy this year IMO.  Now, I'm not going to say that you aren't partially right but you don't win as many games as he's won without doing SOMETHING right.  At one point in the season we've had 16 guys that started on the roster miss playing time due to injury.   We're already a thin team.  It's pretty predictable what happens to a thin team with that kind of injury situation.

Let's just see if they snap back next year or if they continue to be bad.    He's going to be here a while regardless.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 30, 2015)

Buzz said:


> Injuries are CPJ worst enemy this year IMO.  Now, I'm not going to say that you aren't partially right but you don't win as many games as he's won without doing SOMETHING right.  At one point in the season we've had 16 guys that started on the roster miss playing time due to injury.   We're already a thin team.  It's pretty predictable what happens to a thin team with that kind of injury situation.
> 
> Let's just see if they snap back next year or if they continue to be bad.    He's going to be here a while regardless.



cant afford to fire CPJ, he's here to stay.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2015)

Daily Dawgs run this state!!!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Daily Dawgs run this state!!!!!



They should get to run something, seeing as how they can't run the SEC East, the SEC or the nation.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> They should get to run something, seeing as how they can't run the SEC East, the SEC or the nation.



I agree, especially since you North Ave. slackers are zero help over in the ACC.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> They should get to run something, seeing as how they can't run the SEC East, the SEC or the nation.



They ran Paul Johnson and his Buggs right off their home turf.


----------

